# Synchronika stock basket size



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

The manual suggested that the stock double basket supplied with the Syncronika will take 18g. I find that 18g leaves an impression of the shower screen in the puck.

Anyone else find this and if you've changed baskets, what did you buy?

cheers

dave.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I use a vst 18g on my ecm - works really well.

Less forgiving than the standard one apparently though I never knew as used it from day 1

I can dose anything from 18 to 19.5g depending on the bean

Recommend ;-)


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

I also use the VST 18gm basket in mine.

Quite a size difference in the stock double vs the VST. I can get 18 in my VST without stopping mid grind to settle the grinds. I wouldn't be able to do that with the stock.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

Ted_Kent said:


> I can get 18 in my VST without stopping mid grind to settle the grinds. I wouldn't be able to do that with the stock.


Thanks both. two votes for VST.

Good point you make above though - it's a bit annoying that 18g often spills over the basket when emptying catch-cup into it.


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Here are the two baskets side by side VST left and ECM on the right (both images)

That bit of extra space is enough to stop it spilling over.

View attachment 33080
View attachment 33081


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

You will need to grind finer with the VST (compared to the ECM stock) so the dose will take up less volume giving a bit more headroom to the screen.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

I mainly use a 20g Ridgeless VST.

Jon.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks all. 18g ridgeless VST from Has Bean has arrived. Bit late for a coffee now though.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

db8000 said:


> Thanks all. 18g ridgeless VST from Has Bean has arrived. Bit late for a coffee now though.


Well done, strange I find a lot stand on ceremony here and refuse to have a late coffee.

and yet if you are out for a meal at night it's usually rounded off with a coffee.

Jon.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

'tis true, it read like that. And I've had late night coffees on two nights in the last week, so it's not as if I'm adverse to it. I find that it doesn't upset my sleep pattern too much but I was lying in bed wondering why I wasn't going to sleep for a while!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

db8000 said:


> 'tis true, it read like that. And I've had late night coffees on two nights in the last week, so it's not as if I'm adverse to it. I find that it doesn't upset my sleep pattern too much but I was lying in bed wondering why I wasn't going to sleep for a while!


Probably worrying whether you'd switched the coffee machine off







.

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Sir

the cure for that is a wee dram, gets me off to sleep no issues


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Sir
> 
> the cure for that is a wee dram, gets me off to sleep no issues


Or two







and no spoon necessary.

Jon.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

xpresso said:


> I mainly use a 20g Ridgeless VST.
> 
> Jon.


just reviving the closest thread i can find about ECM & VST baskets. i'm looking to review what baskets i have after the Niche arrives.

does anyone know what the largest VST ridgeless basket will fit the stock spouted portafilter?

i know an 18g will fit, but wasn't sure a 20g would. I have tried an IMS Competition 18/22g basket before and that did not quite fit.

If a 20g does fit, i'd probably make two small coffees with this, and maybe get a 16g basket for doubles. if it doesn't then an 18g basket might have to cover all eventualities.

also - is it safe to assume that the grinder would not need any adjustment when switching between different VST baskets - i.e, they are tuned to the dose?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

richwade80 said:


> just reviving the closest thread i can find about ECM & VST baskets. i'm looking to review what baskets i have after the Niche arrives.
> 
> does anyone know what the largest VST ridgeless basket will fit the stock spouted portafilter?
> 
> ...


You are OK up to the 20g VST in the standard PF that I can vouch for, a 22g will not allow you to even lock the PF in, I have up to a 24g VST used in an open PF.

Mine are all ridgeless.

Lookie here.... Sorry large link not sure how to minimise...

https://www.chriscoffee.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/vst%20filter%20data%20sheet.pdf

Jon.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Cheers Jon, from what i can find of the IMS basket i tried, it was 28.5mm high, compared to 26.0mm for the 20g VST - so it sounds right.

i see they do a 22g at 28.0mm high... i wonder if that would fit? i really need a local shop for such things.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Rich.

Unless someone comes up with a definitive response I can check later, unfortunately I am away from home so no access to my Vernier gauge, however I have another method and will let you know.

But the 22g will not even allow you to even start to lock on.

Jon.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Sorry Jon,

I read and then completely forgot your comment re the 22g...

I think a 20g and 15g would be fine.

I know I'll end up getting the 18 at some point in the future...


----------



## Seattle ECM (10 mo ago)

Ted_Kent said:


> I also use the VST 18gm basket in mine.
> 
> Quite a size difference in the stock double vs the VST. I can get 18 in my VST without stopping mid grind to settle the grinds. I wouldn't be able to do that with the stock.





kennyboy993 said:


> I use a vst 18g on my ecm - works really well.
> 
> Less forgiving than the standard one apparently though I never knew as used it from day 1
> 
> ...


Same here with my Synkronica with Ceado grinder. VST all the way.


----------



## Seattle ECM (10 mo ago)

Same here, VST all the way for my ECM.


----------

